# Have 8th gen satisfied you?



## Social_Outlaw (Mar 10, 2015)

We have had good days and bad, but what about this gen? Have 8th gen pleased you? Is it worse or better than last gen? If so, explain how have it presented itself recently this year, and last if possible   .


----------



## Zerousen (Mar 10, 2015)

Nothing has really interested me enough to even consider buying an 8th gen console as of yet.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 10, 2015)

Most of 8th gen have overflown into the 7th generation cross-platforming, really not promoting devs to truly embrace the power in the 8th generation. Honestly I am a little disappointed that there hasn't been a real push to end the 7th generation to focus on the 8th.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm not entirely satisfied with 8th gen consoles yet, not before all of the cool features from 7th gen are implemented on the successors. The PS4 is slowly getting there, it finally has a music player, but I want a full-blown multimedia solution _(this includes video, not just mp3's)_ that relies on native file support rather than PLEX streaming. Once the PS4 has a proper multimedia player, preferably with CD and DLNA support, I'll be a 100% happy.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 10, 2015)

It's only been like a year and a half, I can't really say for sure whether it has or not completely for me. 
But I'm fairly satisfied with my PS4. I knew exactly what I was getting when I bought it so I wasn't disappointed that XYZ feature wasn't there at launch. 

Haven't bought an Xbone for myself, so no comment on that.

And my Wii U collects dust like that it's job, so meh on that.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Mar 10, 2015)

There, Foxy said it. Multimedia wise is lacking, only through Plex I can enjoy my animes with PS4 and Wii U while my PS3 ans X360 get there natively through DLNA.
Game wise isn't quite there too, but the announced titles of 2015 will make them get there once those arrive. even so, Infamous Second Son and Trine at 1080p are absolutely beautiful and Dragon Ball Xenoverse is fun as fuck, I don't regret at all being a launch day adopter.


----------



## RevPokemon (Mar 10, 2015)

Meh, comeback in 5 years and we will talk


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 10, 2015)

Consoles are typically pretty mediocre to own for the first couple years till devs finish their previous gen projects, and finally move on. So far this gen has an incredibly limited library and that's exactly why I don't own either of them.
I almost included the WiiU as being a current gen console...but lets be honest here.

I was tempted to get an Xbone for the Master Chief Collection alone, however my friend let me borrow his and 343 pulled a 343 and fucked everything up and I kinda lost interest.
I'm sure the PS4 will start picking up steam soon and i'll probably end up getting that first, since i'm sure most of the best RPGs will be on it anyway.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm not satisfied until the PS4 gets Other OS support!


----------



## RevPokemon (Mar 10, 2015)

Hells Malice said:


> I'm sure the PS4 will start picking up steam soon and i'll probably end up getting that first, since i'm sure most of the best RPGs will be on it anyway.


Damn I thought you said PS4 would get Valve's steam os  (that would be sick however)


----------



## Taleweaver (Mar 10, 2015)

You know...all this "is it next gen yet? is it next gen yet?" is getting on my nerves. As if getting a new console somehow has to compensate for the hollowness one's life has becomes. And I _really_ hope I'm speaking metaphorically on that one, as all I get from this generation is a bunch of whiners.

-games are sloppy, short and ridden with bugs
-everything innovative the companies tried is silently being swept under the rug because their users consider it gimmicks (the 2nd screen is now used for 3DS ports, the kinect is now optional and used less than never and the PS4's trackpad is...is...okay, was this EVER actually used?).
-games are unnecessary sequels, unnecessary reboots or plain oldskool bad. 


Meanwhile, on pc, I'm getting pretty much HAMMERED by great, cheap and awesome deals. I've got more games to play than I can throw a stick at, and now even my wishlist is starting to expand on its own. So excuse me if I don't exactly fall on my knees shouting "NNNNNOOOOOOOOO!!!!!" when games made for a television screen now have a tendency to show you things you normally see on a television screen*. You'd almost think people use that thing for something besides gaming... 



*everyone get ready for this awesome next-gen title, perfectly fit to today's trends, and as such, will be a monster hit. I'm talking about...


Spoiler



NETFLIX, THE GAME!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Mar 10, 2015)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> It's only been like a year and a half, I can't really say for sure whether it has or not completely for me.
> But I'm fairly satisfied with my PS4. I knew exactly what I was getting when I bought it so I wasn't disappointed that XYZ feature wasn't there at launch.
> 
> Haven't bought an Xbone for myself, so no comment on that.
> ...


 
Same here.

I'm still waiting for some games for the PS4, but so far, the money was worth investing.

As for the Wii U, I'm waiting for it to redeem itself. Whenever that is going to happen. *But* the Wii U is pretty fun for multiplayer games. Whenever people come over to my place.


----------



## Vipera (Mar 10, 2015)

Considering how I have bought only 2-3 games from the past 3 years I'd say that no, it doesn't.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 10, 2015)

Not much.

My WiiU needs more games.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Mar 10, 2015)

Nintendo? The Wii U's got better games than the Wii but that's not saying much because its library isn't that great.

Microsoft and Sony? No. Not yet at least.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 11, 2015)

I usually wait until we start seeing the easier to fix faults, some hacks or friends that got in early decide to bail.

If the 3ds counts in it then no, not at all. The 3ds lost most of my good will that it built up during the truly magnificent GBA and DS.


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 11, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Damn I thought you said PS4 would get Valve's steam os  (that would be sick however)


 
I actually thought about that as I read my sentence back to myself, but was too lazy to change the wording, lol.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Mar 11, 2015)

The 7.5th generation has satisfied me. I skipped the PS3 era so I get to buy all these sexy looking remasters and still get the fresh feeling of never playing them.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Mar 11, 2015)

WiiUBricker said:


> I'm not satisfied until the PS4 gets Other OS support!


 
That would be sick. you won't need a PC to enjoy the master race since you could perfectly install Windows or Linux there and leave Steam do the magics.



Taleweaver said:


> *everyone get ready for this awesome next-gen title, perfectly fit to today's trends, and as such, will be a monster hit. I'm talking about...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
Fun fact: PS4 treats every app as a game, so if you open per say Youtube, the social part of the menu(don't know how is called) will say "Taleweaver played Youtube 1 time"


----------



## DjoeN (Mar 11, 2015)

I never did the 8th gen step, and not consider it for awhile, maybe i'll skip it or get it when 9th gen is out.
Still happy with 7th gen!


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 11, 2015)

Sakitoshi said:


> That would be sick. you won't need a PC to enjoy the master race since you could perfectly install Windows or Linux there and leave Steam do the magics.


 
I'm halfway anticipating that the XBox One/"next whatever the fudge console they make" will have Windows 10 support, since it's an x86 architecture and both OSs are made by the same company


----------



## Subtle Demise (Mar 11, 2015)

I probably won't buy any 8th gen consoles unless one of them gets a cheap/easy soft/hard mod.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 11, 2015)

Subtle Demise said:


> I probably won't buy any 8th gen consoles unless one of them gets a cheap/easy soft/hard mod.


 
Wii U's is coming within the next couple of months, most likely


----------



## RevPokemon (Mar 11, 2015)

Why hasn't anyone mentioned the godly ouya?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 11, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Why hasn't anyone mentioned the godly ouya?


 
I forgot that existed

... we're just gonna put that under the pile of Dreamcasts, CD-is and Vitas I have conveniently stacked here...


----------



## RevPokemon (Mar 11, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I forgot that existed
> 
> ... we're just gonna put that under the pile of Dreamcasts, CD-is and Vitas I have conveniently stacked here...


dreamcast had shenmue,sa2, and crazi taxi tho


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 11, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Why hasn't anyone mentioned the godly ouya?



Because the ouya is not of any generation, it is beyond that paradigm and it will never need to be upgraded.


----------



## RevPokemon (Mar 11, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> Because the ouya is not of any generation, it is beyond that paradigm and it will never need to be upgraded.


 
Or because it is the only console the wiiu has out sold


----------



## Sakitoshi (Mar 11, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Why hasn't anyone mentioned the godly ouya?


 
because we aren't LightyKD 
but to say truth Ouya suffer from the extreme opposite of PS4 and Wii U, is a pretty good multimedia box but lacks in the gaming department.



TotalInsanity4 said:


> I forgot that existed
> 
> ... we're just gonna put that under the pile of Dreamcasts, CD-is and Vitas I have conveniently stacked here...


 
Dreamcast was excellent, but Sega economic situation forced them to bury it alive.
Vita is the best handheld you can have right now and is drown in games that the "huehue no gaemz" joke sound silly.
CD-i was meant more as an interactive movie player than a proper videogame console, a concept that didn't took off until PS360 arrived.
What was really a scam was the Jaguar.


----------



## RevPokemon (Mar 11, 2015)

Sakitoshi said:


> because we aren't LightyKD
> but to say truth Ouya suffer from the extreme opposite of PS4 and Wii U, is a pretty good multimedia box but lacks in the gaming department.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Meh the vita has games but not as many that are interesting to me since the I have a 3ds which has way more games I like and the other uses are worthless to me as I'd rather use my tablet for videos,music, and what not.


----------



## TemplarGR (Mar 11, 2015)

No. The last 3 years in gaming have been abysmal aside from the 3DS and a few other exceptions. The last true worthwhile AAA game was Skyrim.

I don't believe the 8th gen will improve by much. And i don't believe it will last long. I believe by 2019-2020 at the latest the 9th gen will appear. Probably earlier in 2017-2018...


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 11, 2015)

You really think the 3ds was good? I think it has been awful.


----------



## DjoeN (Mar 11, 2015)

Sakitoshi said:


> because we aren't LightyKD
> but to say truth Ouya suffer from the extreme opposite of PS4 and Wii U, is a pretty good multimedia box but lacks in the gaming department.
> 
> 
> ...


 

Don't forget the Amiga CD32 


[EDIT]
right, it was never officially released in N/S America (With exception of Canada)

I also have to correct my previous post:
I do own 8th gen: Wii-U, 3DS, 3DS-XL, 2DS and N3DS.


----------



## RevPokemon (Mar 11, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> You really think the 3ds was good? I think it has been awful.


 
Honest it was a big step down from the ds and GBA but I personally still like it more than vita


----------



## DjoeN (Mar 11, 2015)

And i still do have my Panasonic FZ-1 REAL 3DO system (Worsed console i ever played!)


----------



## Qtis (Mar 11, 2015)

So far still waiting, current offering:

PS4: Getting better by the day, promising games ahead.
WiiU: Shovelware ahoy! Had a good start, but the games are fewer and farer between. Great with friends for MK and Smash, otherwise collects dust.
PSVita: JRPG machine to the max. Quality games, especially RPGs, but could do with a boost
3DS: Umm.. Somehow feels lackluster as Pokémon is of little interest to me anymore and Smash is on the WiiU.
PC: Need I say more? Top tier gaming rig and I can even stream stuff easily. About to set a stream box hooked to my TV and I'll have 1080p/60fps with ultra settings on large screen.

Don't own a X1, so can't really say anything regarding that (Sort of prefer the 360 controller over the X1, but I haven't played it for long so..).


----------



## TemplarGR (Mar 11, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> You really think the 3ds was good? I think it has been awful.


 
Yes, considering that aside from Skyrim with DLCs and mods, 90% of my gaming time has been on it for the last 3 years...

To be honest, i don't understand your adoration for the GBA. GBA in my opinion is the most overrated Nintendo handheld up to now.

If you exclude all the NES/SNES ports/remakes and the shovelware, what else did it have? A couple of Pokemon games, a Metroid game and a Zelda, a few Castlevanias and Megamans, 3-4 RPGs and what else? Even its unique and exclusives games were just spiritual SNES sequels in all but name...

The DS was exceptional, i'll give you that. In my opinion the best console, handheld or tv, of all time. Its gaming library was vast, with quality games in every genre imaginable... Too many unique games. A truly great handheld.

The 3DS, while not up to the DS's level, is still quite good for its first 4 years. Imagine the situation of the DS by end of 2008/early 2009. Many of the better DS games hadn't arrived by then.

It has a few exceptional games. In my opinion, Fire Emblem, Super Mario 3D Land, Mario Kart 7, the 3 Zeldas and the Monster Hunters are really good games in their respective genres. There are even more games in the "not excellent but very good category". At least 30 of them.

They are not many, and they are not the best games evah, but they are far better than anything else released after 2012. Seriously, what else is there? Assassin Creeds? The CODs? The Battlefields? The more movie-than-game TLoU? Tomb Raider? The Far Cries? What? Boring cookie-cutter AAA releases, unoptimized, full of bugs, and sold in pieces (DLC)? The "indie" games which are good for as long as the novelty lasts, about a couple of hours at most? "Challenging" trial and error waste-of-lifers like the Souls games? What?


----------



## Chary (Mar 11, 2015)

For the most part, I've been pretty happy with what's been released. The PS4 is really picking up. Despite what people say, there's a good number of Wii U games. The 3DS has been a great handheld, with a nice chunk of quality games. The Vita has a bunch of fun titles, but it needs more recognition. Having missed out on a LOT of last gen, I'm glad to be able to experience the remasters of last-gen games, through my Xbox One. All-in-all, I think the 8th gen has had a lot of great games.


----------



## TemplarGR (Mar 11, 2015)

Plus, i don't understand how some people can say that the Vita is a great handheld. Let's face it: It is not. I know it hurts and you want to justify your purchase, but come on...

The hardware? Really good. Just like the PSP, the Vita has really good hardware.

But its gaming library sucks.

Unless you are a JRPG fanatic. Then you will like it a lot. But NEWSFLASH:

*JRPGS are a niche genre. Most of the world doesn't like them very much. Even the japanese don't like them that much.*

Sure, they were good back in the day, since they were a good way to tell an interactive story, but the genre has become stale. Right now, they are just grind fests with anime graphics and fan service. As games, they are abysmal. No strategy, no difficulty, no fun, not even good stories. Just waste your time (and your life) and win!


----------



## Qtis (Mar 11, 2015)

TemplarGR said:


> Yes, considering that aside from Skyrim with DLCs and mods, 90% of my gaming time has been on it for the last 3 years...
> 
> To be honest, i don't understand your adoration for the GBA. GBA in my opinion is the most overrated Nintendo handheld up to now.
> 
> ...


 
Interesting that you say that some consoles are mainly rehashes and the new AAA releases are the same, while at the same time you managed to mention only "rehashed" titles on the 3DS that you like. You're missing out on quite a bit if you link most modern games as one and the same. There are many spectacular games released after Skyrim, but it's up to you to actually play the games. Don't like them? Great, you may be right. Still doesn't mean you haven't found the ones that you would like..

ps. Skyrim with mods (Downloadable content, aka DLC). Regardless of the origin, be it original devs or fan made, it's still DLC. Not that Skyrim isn't a big game already..


----------



## TemplarGR (Mar 11, 2015)

Qtis said:


> Interesting that you say that some consoles are mainly rehashes and the new AAA releases are the same, while at the same time you managed to mention only "rehashed" titles on the 3DS that you like. You're missing out on quite a bit if you link most modern games as one and the same. There are many spectacular games released after Skyrim, but it's up to you to actually play the games. Don't like them? Great, you may be right. Still doesn't mean you haven't found the ones that you would like..
> 
> ps. Skyrim with mods (Downloadable content, aka DLC). Regardless of the origin, be it original devs or fan made, it's still DLC. Not that Skyrim isn't a big game already..


 
The 3DS games i mentioned, aside from the 2 remakes, were sequels in established series.

I have no problem with sequels per se. I like sequels. I like game franchises. I am not a hipster game "critic" who only cares about a game if it is vastly different and a new IP.

The problem with the recent AAA sequels is not that they are sequels, it is that they are BAD GAMES. They are actually WORSE THAN THEIR PREQUELS.

For example, Dragon Age Inquisition doesn't suck because it is a rehash. It is not a rehash. It is actually a dumbed down game, a far cry from the original in every way. If it was a rehash of the Origins game, it might even had been good...

As for the many "spectacular games" released after Skyrim, name 3. I have played everything that has been released up to now, and i don't believe we have seen anything better than what has come before, and we have actually seen far worse.

Lastly, about the Skyrim and its DLC, Skyrim vanilla is huge, and no one can say that its DLC was content cut from the base game for more profit... Its DLC was actually worth the money, it added quite a lot to the gameplay.


----------



## alphaomegacode (Mar 12, 2015)

Still have my Panasonic 3DO.  Could not get rid of it after paying $700 on release day.  Worse day ever!  I swear Crash and Burn was gonna be a hit.....


----------



## Sakitoshi (Mar 12, 2015)

TemplarGR said:


> As for the many "spectacular games" released after Skyrim, name 3. I have played everything that has been released up to now, and i don't believe we have seen anything better than what has come before, and we have actually seen far worse.


 
Tales of Xillia 2, Infamous Second Son, Gravity Rush, Rayman Origins and Legends, Dragon's Dogma, Sleeping Dogs, Borderlands 2, Hotline Miami, Virtue's Last Reward, Ni no Kuni, Bioshock Infinite, Bravely Default, Guacamelee, The Last of Us, Tearaway, Bayonetta 2, Shovel Knight, Child of Light, Transistor and Shantae and the Pirate's Curse. oohh wait, you said only 3, but I can't say I overdid it because all of them are spectacular games. and ohhhh look, only 1 3DS exclusives in that list, I avoided rehashes and sequels too similar to previous entries and 3DS got 1 game in the list because of that(A Link Between Worlds and Kirby Triple Deluxe definitively would be in if wasn't by that, and seeing how you also discarded the Fire Emblems of GBA because are only SNES sequels, then Awakening is only a GBA sequel that isn't worth mentioning).
Just because a game isn't of your liking doesn't mean is less spectacular, because if that's the case then your beloved Skyrim isn't spectacular at all because I don't like it and think is shit and an excuse of a game.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 12, 2015)

TemplarGR said:


> The 3DS games i mentioned, aside from the 2 remakes, were sequels in established series.
> 
> I have no problem with sequels per se. I like sequels. I like game franchises. I am not a hipster game "critic" who only cares about a game if it is vastly different and a new IP.
> 
> ...


 

Holy shit Skyrim is a lazy as fuck game. All the textures are obnoxiously recycled and the enemy diversity is embarrassing. When you go to the goddamn afterlife, heaven, Valhalla, whatever it's called, and you fight the UNDEAD DRAUGR, then yeah, there's an issue.

It becomes incredibly samey without mods, it is a terrible game once you take away the initial "wow" factor. It's like a Ubisoft game. Big open worlds with a whole lot of nothing to do.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Mar 12, 2015)

Only 8th gen console I got is the Wii U and it has no fucking games

Got CoD:BlOps2 and Scribblenauts at Launch, then got MH3U, MK8, Smash, and LoZ: WW HD and after enjoying all I could with these I got bored and disappointed that they have nothing more to offer

man even the Wii was absolute crud in terms of what games it offered. remember the gamecube days? god that was THE shit


----------



## Catastrophic (Mar 12, 2015)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Holy shit Skyrim is a lazy as fuck game. All the textures are obnoxiously recycled and the enemy diversity is embarrassing. When you go to the goddamn afterlife, heaven, Valhalla, whatever it's called, and you fight the UNDEAD DRAUGR, then yeah, there's an issue.
> 
> It becomes incredibly samey without mods, it is a terrible game once you take away the initial "wow" factor. It's like a Ubisoft game. Big open worlds with a whole lot of nothing to do.


 
I know exactly what you mean. I got really sick of fighting these draugr over and over again. There isn't much skill in the combat either. However, probably the biggest issue I had with Skyrim was how the difficulty works. Enemies get more difficult corresponding to what level your character is. I'm guessing this was done to make exploring as non linear as possible, but it takes away all the satisfaction you'd get from scaling places that you couldn't before or finally beating a certain dungeon. There just isn't much to strive for and everything feels so pointless. They should've made fewer quests but made each quest more in depth.


----------



## Qtis (Mar 12, 2015)

TemplarGR said:


> The 3DS games i mentioned, aside from the 2 remakes, were sequels in established series.
> 
> I have no problem with sequels per se. I like sequels. I like game franchises. I am not a hipster game "critic" who only cares about a game if it is vastly different and a new IP. The problem with the recent AAA sequels is not that they are sequels, it is that they are BAD GAMES. They are actually WORSE THAN THEIR PREQUELS. For example, Dragon Age Inquisition doesn't suck because it is a rehash. It is not a rehash. It is actually a dumbed down game, a far cry from the original in every way. If it was a rehash of the Origins game, it might even had been good...
> 
> As for the many "spectacular games" released after Skyrim, name 3. I have played everything that has been released up to now, and i don't believe we have seen anything better than what has come before, and we have actually seen far worse.


 
Easy. 
1. GTA V
2. Bioshock Infinite
3. Mass Effect 3

These three games are spectacular games all released after Skyrim with unique features not available in the previous games of the series. Also they're all multiplat games so I didn't even include exclusives like The Last of Us and the likes. It's one thing to say that a game is good, but another to say that everything after it has been bad. Ignorance is bliss they say.

I agree with you that some games are same-ish than their predecessors, but that is not a bad thing in some cases. Every now and then you may have a bad sequel, but it doesn't mean the games are shit. Just look at how AC has developed. ACII was a masterpiece, ACIII was very mixed, ACIV was vastly better. Just like looking at many other franchises. The Witcher had problems, The Witcher 2 fixed quite a few.


----------

